# Fly Fishing Class Announcement



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

LEARN HOW TO FLY FISH AND TIE FLIES

The FLY FISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA are offering their annual "Fly Fishing" course beginning Monday March 13th 2017 and runs to Monday May 1st. During this sixteen hour course you will learn the basics of fly fishing, including equipment selection, fly casting, fly tying, knots and practical applications of fly casting techniques for both fresh and salt water. Classes will be held in the building at Mira Flores Park located at 17th Ave. and Belmont St. in Pensacola, on Monday evenings from 6:00 to 8:00 PM. The cost of this course is $50, and includes all course materials and the use of club equipment for fly tying and fly casting. Also included is a complimentary membership in the FFNWF for the remainder of 2017.

For more information contact us by email at [email protected]. The class size is limited to fifteen people so register early to ensure your participation.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you have been thinking about getting into fly fishing this course is a great opportunity to learn the basics. Went through it last year and had a great time.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I just sent an email I would like to sign up!


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Hobart
We did not get your email. Please send again to [email protected].

You are invited to our "clinic" this Saturday at the club:
Casting, tying, lunch starting around 9:00AM
Hope to see you there


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fly Fishing class update*

Registration is still open using this email address: [email protected]
Classes will be on Mondays starting March 13 from 6:00 - 8:00 PM
We provide rods for casting and all the equipment for tying flies. There will be a full evening session devoted to saltwater fishing here in our area. We will teach both freshwater and saltwater flies. And it's a lot of fun.
Let us know!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Blueheron, I got an email from Russ today saying he got it. I will be there Saturday morning for the meeting. Can't wait sounds like a lot of fun!


----------

